# Hgvc rofr



## CTighe

Just picked up a 7000 annual Seaworld for $2300, what are the chances it's passes ROFR?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

CTighe said:


> Just picked up a 7000 annual Seaworld for $2300, what are the chances it's passes ROFR?


Probably pretty good chance it passes.  HGVC does not seem to be buying much if anything back right recently. 

Sent from my SM-T807V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245

Please let us know what happens.  It would be awesome to learn that prices have dropped that low. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## natarajanv

*where did you buy it from?*



CTighe said:


> Just picked up a 7000 annual Seaworld for $2300, what are the chances it's passes ROFR?



great price. Was it an ebay purchase?


----------



## CTighe

natarajanv said:


> great price. Was it an ebay purchase?



No, I got it from Judi Kozlowski.


----------



## phil1ben

Not sure, but that $2,300 may just be Judi's fee. Sounds like the Seller just wanted out. In any event, if HGVC does not exercise ROFR all are happy. 

I thought 2009-10 saw very low prices. Seems that a substantial decrease has occurred even since then.


----------



## Cyberc

phil1ben said:


> Not sure, but that $2,300 may just be Judi's fee. Sounds like the Seller just wanted out. In any event, if HGVC does not exercise ROFR all are happy.
> 
> I thought 2009-10 saw very low prices. Seems that a substantial decrease has occurred even since then.



Are Judi charging that much to sell a HGVC timeshare

Regards


----------



## Jason245

phil1ben said:


> Not sure, but that $2,300 may just be Judi's fee. Sounds like the Seller just wanted out. In any event, if HGVC does not exercise ROFR all are happy.
> 
> I thought 2009-10 saw very low prices. Seems that a substantial decrease has occurred even since then.


No rofr exercise equals the floor falling out.. buy in will keep falling. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## CTighe

Has anyone heard of Hilton exercising their ROFR before any contracts have been signed. Now I'm being told that Hilton is going to buy back the unit. They said this over the phone with Judi


----------



## elleny76

Congratulations what a great price... !  I paid a lot for mine and still waiting for it..



CTighe said:


> Just picked up a 7000 annual Seaworld for $2300, what are the chances it's passes ROFR?


----------



## presley

Cyberc said:


> Are Judi charging that much to sell a HGVC timeshare
> 
> Regards


She charges $2,000. unless the timeshare sells for less than a certain amount, maybe $1500 or $2,000. Then, she only charges $1,000. As someone who has sold through her before and currently has another for sale through her, I can say her pricing is well worth it.


----------



## Jason245

CTighe said:


> Has anyone heard of Hilton exercising their ROFR before any contracts have been signed. Now I'm being told that Hilton is going to buy back the unit. They said this over the phone with Judi


I would sign contract as is.. and if she says they exercised demand to see evidence of it..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## CTighe

Jason245 said:


> I would sign contract as is.. and if she says they exercised demand to see evidence of it..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



There is no contract for me to sign, Hilton is going into contract.


----------



## RX8

CTighe said:


> There is no contract for me to sign, Hilton is going into contract.



Might be more to this.  My understanding of the process is that you enter into contract and that contract is submitted to HGVC for them to decide if they want to assume your contract. If you didn't enter contract what could have been presented to HGVC?


----------



## CTighe

RX8 said:


> Might be more to this.  My understanding of the process is that you enter into contract and that contract is submitted to HGVC for them to decide if they want to assume your contract. If you didn't enter contract what could have been presented to HGVC?



She said she called Hilton to let them know about the sale and they told her then that they will take it. 
According to her Hilton just got a huge check for like 23 mil and are aggressively buying back units. That was the 9th over the last month they bought back


----------



## SmithOp

CTighe said:


> She said she called Hilton to let them know about the sale and they told her then that they will take it.
> 
> According to her Hilton just got a huge check for like 23 mil and are aggressively buying back units. That was the 9th over the last month they bought back




This sounds reasonable to me, they get an annual budget for rofr and are more likely to use it early in the year versus late.  I had two pass rofr easily in December.

The best time to buy or sell HGVC is Oct-Dec.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245

CTighe said:


> She said she called Hilton to let them know about the sale and they told her then that they will take it.
> According to her Hilton just got a huge check for like 23 mil and are aggressively buying back units. That was the 9th over the last month they bought back


I call bull shiza. ..

If buyer accepted an offer from you,  then hilton can not take the contract legally until they exercise rofr. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## CTighe

Jason245 said:


> I call bull shiza. ..
> 
> If buyer accepted an offer from you,  then hilton can not take the contract legally until they exercise rofr.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's done. So as of now $2300 for 7000 points will not pass ROFR


----------



## dsmrp

CTighe said:


> There is no contract for me to sign, Hilton is going into contract.



It's disappointing but it doesn't sound right to me. So why was it offered to you at all? If price is so low, why wouldn't the RE agent, just call up Hilton and say I've got a seller who is willing to sell for 'n' dollars, do you want to contract back for it?  Does HGVC need a potential buyer, just as a formality for ROFR?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

That is an interesting change, i had not heard of the increase in ROFR activity.. At their last investor presentation Hilton stated they had 6 years of timeshare inventory at the present sales rate...  

Seems a bit odd that they would be buying back more right now, particularly with all the new development..   Will be interesting to see of the inventory is up next week when they report earning.. 

Sorry these deal does not seem to be working out for you, suggest you keep trying as something will go through


----------



## linsj

Seth Nock, another recommended broker, told me Hilton is exercising ROFR on platinum units. He's lost 12 in the past month.


----------



## Tamaradarann

*Hilton Buying Platinum Units*



linsj said:


> Seth Nock, another recommended broker, told me Hilton is exercising ROFR on platinum units. He's lost 12 in the past month.



From Hilton's perspective they should be concentrating on buying Platinum units and letting the others go for whatever the market will support.  The Platinum units are in the more desirable season and are more desirable to sell.  The other units are a harder sell because they give preference to the less desirable season as well as less points to use wherever the points are used.  Every owner of the same size unit pays the same maintenance regardless of season.  So the number of maintenance paying members is important not what season they own.


----------



## bevans

I recently bought a 7000 Flamingo for $3600 which I know will pass rofr since Flamingo does not have this hanging over it's contracts. This will be my third HGVC (2) 7000 and (1) 4800. These are all platinum contracts. The reason I added another is simply because I used to use open season to fill in when I ran short of points. With the new rates using open season in platinum season no longer makes any sense. I ran the numbers and adding more platinum points makes more sense. As an added bonus the Hawaii hotel tax on open season is about 13% versus 3% for using points. Curt


----------



## CTighe

Seems like the going rate for 7000 point platinum is $7000, what would you put a value on 7000 point gold season


----------



## Wgk101

Bevans. Was that you that bought the eBay contract the other day.  Man you got a deal


----------



## bevans

Yes it was and I was surprised when the bidding stopped although it had a late evening ending time. I really was not expecting to win but like the Flamingo contracts because the maintenance fees are low and lack of rofr. Curt


----------



## JSparling

Jason245 said:


> I call bull shiza. ..
> 
> If buyer accepted an offer from you,  then hilton can not take the contract legally until they exercise rofr.



He said it wasn't under contract yet. And who cares anyway. Hilton is taking their ROFR whether the follow steps A, B, and C or skip B or go right to C. Who cares. The point is they took the unit.


----------



## Seagila

*Premiervacationmarketing aka BCSRentals?*



bevans said:


> Yes it was and I was surprised when the bidding stopped although it had a late evening ending time. I really was not expecting to win but like the Flamingo contracts because the maintenance fees are low and lack of rofr. Curt



I saw the same listing but was leery of the seller despite their 100% positive feedback.  New-ish Ebay member and private transactions.

Did some online sleuthing and am wondering whether premiervacationmarketing is aka bcsrentals (aka redweek4less?) - very sketchy website, Sevierville, TN address, and only accepts AmEx for credit card payments.

BCSRentals discussed here and here.

I really hope I'm wrong and that you really got a good deal.  Would be interested to know how the transaction goes.

Good luck!


----------



## Jason245

JSparling said:


> He said it wasn't under contract yet. And who cares anyway. Hilton is taking their ROFR whether the follow steps A, B, and C or skip B or go right to C. Who cares. The point is they took the unit.


One is them taking it as part of legal rofr process,  the other is the agent taking an offer calling up hilton and using that offer to get hilton to match the offer (without the seller having accepted since there was no signed contract ) and not instead asking hilton for their own offer. .. it might seem like a formality to you, but I view it is a procedural requirement and a potential ethical violation. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed

Hmm.






smells ^^^^^ to me too.


----------



## elleny76

I bought at GP 8400platinum HGVC for $5k + $995 ( no ROFR) back in November 2015 and still waiting.( it has being a nightmare instead of a dream ride)


----------



## presley

elleny76 said:


> I bought at GP 8400platinum HGVC for $5k + $995 ( no ROFR) back in November 2015 and still waiting.( it has being a nightmare instead of a dream ride)



Who did you buy it from?


----------



## joeyb1180

linsj said:


> Seth Nock, another recommended broker, told me Hilton is exercising ROFR on platinum units. He's lost 12 in the past month.




I got my Hilton on eBay 7K and it just passed ROFR. I got a deal at $6K ($0.85/point). I heard the complete opposite of Hilton exercising ROFR as of late.

Ctighe, please say it wasn't BCS Rentals. See the link that Seagalia posted, one is the thread I started to spread awareness on that crook. If it is, contact Amex now, assuming you HOPEFULLY used them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CTighe

There is a 7000 point ananual @ Vegas paradise for $1000 here on the tug marketplace. There no way that could pass ROFR right?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

CTighe said:


> There is a 7000 point ananual @ Vegas paradise for $1000 here on the tug marketplace. There no way that could pass ROFR right?



It might.. HGVC was not really exercising ROFR much for the past 12 months or so...  based on your experience and a few other reports they seem be getting active once again.

What is timing for needing / wanting usage of your purchase?  If you are comfortable with the deal, i would not be too worried about HGVC and ROFR.. You can offer to buy, and if HGVC does take the unit via ROFR, the only thing your out is time.... You can just start over with a different deal...


----------



## taterhed

Personally, I don't the issue was whether it will pass HGVC ROFR or not. Today it might....tomorrow maybe not. 

The real issue was the "She said she called Hilton to let them know about the sale and they told her then that they will take it. " This is clearly just an _allegation/hearsay_ on the part of the OP, but disturbing NTL.

It's my understanding that ROFR can only be executed via submitted contract/ROFR submission. Perhaps a truly knowledgeable Tugger can reply, but it seems that a 'verbal' discussion concerning ROFR with HGVC would be either self-serving or potentially present a fiduciary conflict with the seller, buyer or both. Judi K is an agent with lots of experience in these matters. I'm pretty sure she would be aware of the potential conflicts involving these matters. Judi describes the process quite clearly on this page: http://www.redweek.com/resources/sale_process/selling-hilton-hgvc-timeshare

I would really like to know the 'truth' on this one. The whole ROFR subject generates a lot of suspicion and scheming as it is. 

Nothing wrong with trying to help a seller get full market value for a sale; also nothing wrong with helping a buyer complete a sale without wasting time on unrealistic low-ball offers. But, giving one guy at HGVC the power to influence contract submission prices (for maybe 20 phone calls a day?)with a 'yea or nea' phone call is kinda scary. Perhaps the OP just misunderstood the agent....or maybe not?

like to hear the end of this one with an explanation on the OP's statement.


----------



## presley

taterhed said:


> I would really like to know the 'truth' on this one.   The whole ROFR subject generates a lot of suspicion and scheming as it is.



It does sound like there is something off about the way Hilton handled this. They have ROFR and the contracts don't specify how they need to handle that - just that they can buy it back when it is for sale. 

When I contacted their resale department a few months ago, they said I had to list with Judi and not them. Maybe they have an arrangement that she can just call them vs. doing all the paperwork. That would be a very cheap way for them to handle the whole thing, rather than doing it in house.


----------



## CTighe

taterhed said:


> Personally, I don't the issue was whether it will pass HGVC ROFR or not.  Today it might....tomorrow maybe not.
> 
> The real issue was the "She said she called Hilton to let them know about the sale and they told her then that they will take it. "   This is clearly just an _allegation/hearsay_ on the part of the OP, but disturbing NTL.
> 
> It's my understanding that ROFR can only be executed via submitted contract/ROFR submission.  Perhaps a truly knowledgeable Tugger can reply, but it seems that a 'verbal' discussion concerning ROFR with HGVC would be either self-serving or potentially present a fiduciary conflict with the seller, buyer or both.  Judy K is an agent with lots of experience in these matters.  I'm pretty sure she would be aware of the potential conflicts involving these matters.  Judy describes the process quite clearly on this page:  http://www.redweek.com/resources/sale_process/selling-hilton-hgvc-timeshare
> 
> I would really like to know the 'truth' on this one.   The whole ROFR subject generates a lot of suspicion and scheming as it is.
> 
> Nothing wrong with trying to help a seller get full market value for a sale; also nothing wrong with helping a buyer complete a sale without wasting time on unrealistic low-ball offers.   But, giving one guy at HGVC the power to influence contract submission prices (for maybe 20 phone calls a day?)with a 'yea or nea' phone call is kinda scary.    Perhaps the OP just misunderstood the agent....or maybe not?
> 
> like to hear the end of this one with an explanation on the OP's statement.


 
All I can say is that the morning after I spoke to her and said I would take the unit I was told that Hilton was gonna take it back, this is before I ever even saw a contract which was suppose to be sent to me that morning. I was told that they are being that aggressive with ROFR right now. I'm not saying anything negative about Judi in any way I just never heard of this from all the reading I've done on here. But things change.


----------



## natarajanv

CTighe said:


> All I can say is that the morning after I spoke to her and said I would take the unit I was told that Hilton was gonna take it back, this is before I ever even saw a contract which was suppose to be sent to me that morning. I was told that they are being that aggressive with ROFR right now. I'm not saying anything negative about Judi in any way I just never heard of this from all the reading I've done on here. But things change.



Did you have to negotiate with Judi to get the price lower to $2300, or was that the list price?

I am trying to see why she even encouraged/agreed to this price when she knows it will be ROFr'ed


----------



## CTighe

natarajanv said:


> Did you have to negotiate with Judi to get the price lower to $2300, or was that the list price?
> 
> I am trying to see why she even encouraged/agreed to this price when she knows it will be ROFr'ed



It's what it was listed for, I didn't neg at all.


----------



## taterhed

presley said:


> It does sound like there is something off about the way Hilton handled this. They have ROFR and the contracts don't specify how they need to handle that - just that they can buy it back when it is for sale.
> 
> When I contacted their resale department a few months ago, they said I had to list with Judi and not them. Maybe they have an arrangement that she can just call them vs. doing all the paperwork. That would be a very cheap way for them to handle the whole thing, rather than doing it in house.



I too am making no allegations or suggestions about Judi (sorry I, not Y), just curious about this nebulous HGVC ROFR. I searched hard for the HGVC ROFR verbiage, but could only find some affiliate resorts; I'm sure they differ from HGVC. As I cited in the post above: 





> "In a typical transaction, brokers will forward a sales contract to Hilton for review. Hilton then has 30 days to exercise the FROR or waive it, allowing the resale to proceed. It takes between 4 - 6 weeks for the closing and transfer to be finalized. "


 This is a 'quote' from the website attributed to Judi. Perhaps things have changed? Maybe this isn't 'typical.' I always thought the ROFR process required a valid contract (written) to move forward. Otherwise, why not just call them 10 times a day with different prices? Perhaps we should all call and try finding the breaking point for a 7000 point ROFR. 
.....call him again, I bid 41 cents a point!.....


----------



## joeyb1180

CTighe said:


> All I can say is that the morning after I spoke to her and said I would take the unit I was told that Hilton was gonna take it back, this is before I ever even saw a contract which was suppose to be sent to me that morning. I was told that they are being that aggressive with ROFR right now. I'm not saying anything negative about Judi in any way I just never heard of this from all the reading I've done on here. But things change.




I was going to make an offer on a few of Judi's postings on her website, not her eBay listings,  and she wouldn't even take my offers as she said it was "below the ROFR thresh hold of HGVC."  It was a ridiculous comment and I did business with a much easier company who wanted my business. It's almost as though the ROFR card is thrown in there as a negotiating tool to get a higher offer if someone doesn't know better. There's so many better offers out there than hers. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## natarajanv

joeyb1180 said:


> I was going to make an offer on a few of Jodi's postings on her website, not her eBay listings,  and she wouldn't even take my offers as she said it was "below the ROFR thresh hold of HGVC."  It was a ridiculous comment and I did business with a much easier company who wanted my business. It's almost as though the ROFR card is thrown in there as a negotiating tool to get a higher offer if someone doesn't know better. There's so many better offers out there than hers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



It would be nice if you can name the company you gave your business as, new potential buyers can use them. So far we only know about judi and seth, and would be nice to have a third one...


----------



## dsmrp

natarajanv said:


> It would be nice if you can name the company you gave your business as, new potential buyers can use them. So far we only know about judi and seth, and would be nice to have a third one...



Samuel Rodriguez works with Seth;  I bought thru him, but got an affiliate, so didn't have to go HGVC's ROFR.

MyResortsNetwork.com  http://www.myresortnetwork.com
has a lot of listing by agents.


----------



## joeyb1180

natarajanv said:


> It would be nice if you can name the company you gave your business as, new potential buyers can use them. So far we only know about judi and seth, and would be nice to have a third one...




Jason at Discount Timeshares. TAT is not quite as fast as they originally stated and communication by there title company can be better but still a good company to deal with.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed

dsmrp said:


> Samuel Rodriguez works with Seth; I bought thru him, but got an affiliate, so didn't have to go HGVC's ROFR.
> 
> MyResortsNetwork.com http://www.myresortnetwork.com
> has a lot of listing by agents.


 

I bought both my Marriotts thru Samuel R  @ sellingtimeshares.net (SethNoc) 

Very good experience and easy to work with. I'll give you one clue though: I personally believe that many of the major brokers communicate and cooperate on the common resale properties.  If you start shopping a particular purchase with multiple brokers, don't be surprised if you get feedback asking 'did you just call broker xxxx about this? He just called me...'   I think it's possible to drive the price up just by stimulating demand with several brokers at once.  This is only my opinion....TIFWIW


----------



## joeyb1180

CTighe said:


> It's what it was listed for, I didn't neg at all.



Double check to see if this is an odd or even year plan. $2300 is low. May not be annual.


----------



## CTighe

joeyb1180 said:


> Double check to see if this is an odd or even year plan. $2300 is low. May not be annual.



It was annual, no doubt.


----------



## onenotesamba

natarajanv said:


> It would be nice if you can name the company you gave your business as, new potential buyers can use them. So far we only know about judi and seth, and would be nice to have a third one...



I'm waiting on a ROFR with Jason from Discount Timeshares, as well.  Their in-house closing company is expensive, but dealing with Jason was terrific.  They have a lot of inventory, beyond what they list on eBay.

But it's not the case that "we only know about Judi and Seth."   Lots of people around here have recommended Syed Sarmad at Advantage Vacation, frequently, and often in the same breath as Judi and Seth.  For what it's worth, I find their website to be particularly helpful, since it lists breaks down the maintenance fees at each property (including separating out SeaWorld I and II, which is almost never clear to me).

I know there are other names that come up frequently, as well.


----------



## hurnik

natarajanv said:


> It would be nice if you can name the company you gave your business as, new potential buyers can use them. So far we only know about judi and seth, and would be nice to have a third one...



I've used Diane Nadeau @ Timesharebrokersales.com many times and haven't had any issues.

I have had issues with some of the other brokers listed (they'll routinely advertise units that have sold months ago, or list MF that are wrong/old/outdated and off by hundreds of dollars, etc.)

--Kevin


----------



## elleny76

Hi Presley I bought it from  The Mid-West Transfer, LLC.  Now I have to wait  2 to 3 more weeks appx due to an error. I just hope I can have this TS soon because I need to book anything/something this year since I am paying full 2016 maintenance. 


presley said:


> Who did you buy it from?


----------



## CiCi

hurnik said:


> I've used Diane Nadeau @ Timesharebrokersales.com many times and haven't had any issues.
> 
> I have had issues with some of the other brokers listed (they'll routinely advertise units that have sold months ago, or list MF that are wrong/old/outdated and off by hundreds of dollars, etc.)
> 
> --Kevin


I used Diane as well....very easy to work with....signed the contract 12/18, closed and in the system by 2/3....and this was during the holiday season.


----------



## Cyberc

CTighe said:


> She said she called Hilton to let them know about the sale and they told her then that they will take it.
> According to her Hilton just got a huge check for like 23 mil and are aggressively buying back units. That was the 9th over the last month they bought back



I tried something similar with Judi a year back or so. I found a 6.200 points 1BR at HGVC on the boulevard on her website. It was listed to 9k'ish at the time, and I offered 6-7k I think. 

Judi later called me back, and told me that se had contacted HGVC to "see" if the sale would pass ROFR. According to Judi HGVC claimed that they were willing to buy it ASAP at full listing price.

So that one I lost, to the same suspicious way as you did.

I later found the same unit cheaper, so for me it was a win-win

Regards


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*ROFR*



Cyberc said:


> I tried something similar with Judi a year back or so. I found a 6.200 points 1BR at HGVC on the boulevard on her website. It was listed to 9k'ish at the time, and I offered 6-7k I think.
> 
> Judi later called me back, and told me that se had contacted HGVC to "see" if the sale would pass ROFR. According to Judi HGVC claimed that they were willing to buy it ASAP at full listing price.
> 
> So that one I lost, to the same suspicious way as you did.
> 
> I later found the same unit cheaper, so for me it was a win-win
> 
> Regards




If I told you I was calling Hilton that is exactly what I was doing.  If Hilton said they were going to take the unit I save myself and the Buyer 21 to 30 days waiting for Hilton to take the unit.  Nothing fishy.  If I wrote the contract and Hilton exercised then I would go back to the Buyer to sell him something else.  I am then paid on both transactions.  A lot of Brokers do this.  I try not to.  
I do not work in the gray area of timeshare. I am a Realtor.  I have never had an ethics violation in my 48 years in real estate.  I am not planning to have one now.  My listings are from real Sellers.  They are not from discount brokers who have already collected fees from the sellers.  They are not from the advertising companies who have already collected large fees from the Sellers.  I have a very good relationship with Hilton and plan to keep it that way. If you ever have a question as to how I work please do not hesitate to contact me.  I have been with RE/MAX for 30 years and do not plan to be moving anywhere. I can be contacted at 407-921-0000 or judi@judikoz.com


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*Fishy*



taterhed said:


> Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smells ^^^^^ to me too.



Rob,

Just to make sure you read my reply.  I don't do FISHY

If I told you I was calling Hilton that is exactly what I was doing.  If Hilton said they were going to take the unit I save myself and the Buyer 21 to 30 days waiting for Hilton to take the unit.  Nothing fishy.  If I wrote the contract and Hilton exercised then I would go back to the Buyer to sell him something else.  I am then paid on both transactions.  A lot of Brokers do this.  I try not to.  
I do not work in the gray area of timeshare. I am a Realtor.  I have never had an ethics violation in my 48 years in real estate.  I am not planning to have one now.  My listings are from real Sellers.  They are not from discount brokers who have already collected fees from the sellers.  They are not from the advertising companies who have already collected large fees from the Sellers.  I have a very good relationship with Hilton and plan to keep it that way. If you ever have a question as to how I work please do not hesitate to contact me.  I have been with RE/MAX for 30 years and do not plan to be moving anywhere.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*ROFR*



1Kflyerguy said:


> Probably pretty good chance it passes.  HGVC does not seem to be buying much if anything back right recently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T807V using Tapatalk



Hilton is very aggressively exercising on their units. Just an FYI


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*Prices*



Jason245 said:


> Please let us know what happens.  It would be awesome to learn that prices have dropped that low. .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Prices have not dropped that low.  This was a Seller that panicked, called my 
office and reduced the unit from $7,000 to $2,300.  I was not told and the assistant reduced the price on the advertising without my knowledge.  We received an offer on the unit and the buyer was told that it would be very difficult to get that offer waived by Hilton.  To save the buyer from waiting 21 to 30 days for an answer from Hilton I called and asked if the unit would be picked up and Hilton said they would handle it with the Seller.  Yes we could have waited for the actual estoppel with the notification to exercise but I made
the decision to call Hilton. End of story. BTW The Assistant was fired


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*ROFR*



phil1ben said:


> Not sure, but that $2,300 may just be Judi's fee. Sounds like the Seller just wanted out. In any event, if HGVC does not exercise ROFR all are happy.
> 
> I thought 2009-10 saw very low prices. Seems that a substantial decrease has occurred even since then.



This was a Seller that panicked, called my 
office and reduced the unit from $7,000 to $2,300. I was not told and the assistant reduced the price on the advertising without my knowledge. We received an offer on the unit and the buyer was told that it would be very difficult to get that offer waived by Hilton. To save the buyer from waiting 21 to 30 days for an answer from Hilton I called and asked if the unit would be picked up and Hilton said they would handle it with the Seller. Yes we could have waited for the actual estoppel with the notification to exercise but I made
the decision to call Hilton. End of story. BTW The Assistant was fired


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*Buyback*



CTighe said:


> Has anyone heard of Hilton exercising their ROFR before any contracts have been signed. Now I'm being told that Hilton is going to buy back the unit. They said this over the phone with Judi


 We received an offer on the unit and the buyer was told that it would be very difficult to get that offer waived by Hilton. To save the buyer from waiting 21 to 30 days for an answer from Hilton I called and asked if the unit would be picked up and Hilton said they would handle it with the Seller. Yes we could have waited for the actual estoppel with the notification to exercise but I made
the decision to call Hilton. End of story. BTW The Assistant was fired


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*Contract*



Jason245 said:


> I would sign contract as is.. and if she says they exercised demand to see evidence of it..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


No contract needed to be done.  
This was a Seller that panicked, called my 
office and reduced the unit from $7,000 to $2,300. I was not told and the assistant reduced the price on the advertising without my knowledge. We received an offer on the unit and the buyer was told that it would be very difficult to get that offer waived by Hilton. To save the buyer from waiting 21 to 30 days for an answer from Hilton I called and asked if the unit would be picked up and Hilton said they would handle it with the Seller. Yes we could have waited for the actual estoppel with the notification to exercise but I made
the decision to call Hilton. End of story. BTW The Assistant was fired


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*ROFR*



RX8 said:


> Might be more to this.  My understanding of the process is that you enter into contract and that contract is submitted to HGVC for them to decide if they want to assume your contract. If you didn't enter contract what could have been presented to HGVC?



Hilton has the right to purchase property as well as exercise their right of first refusal.  What was presented to Hilton was the fact that this unit was going under contract and we were trying to avoid having the buyer wait 21-30 days to find out if the ROFR was going to happen.  End of story.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*ROFR*



SmithOp said:


> This sounds reasonable to me, they get an annual budget for rofr and are more likely to use it early in the year versus late.  I had two pass rofr easily in December.
> 
> The best time to buy or sell HGVC is Oct-Dec.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



This is the best statement I have seen in this thread


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*No bullshiza*



Jason245 said:


> I call bull shiza. ..
> 
> If buyer accepted an offer from you,  then hilton can not take the contract legally until they exercise rofr.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Hilton can do anything they want within the law.  They can purchase units, they can rent units, they can exercise their first right of refusal.  In this situation we just saved the Buyer some time in finding out what they were going to do.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*ROFR*



dsmrp said:


> It's disappointing but it doesn't sound right to me. So why was it offered to you at all? If price is so low, why wouldn't the RE agent, just call up Hilton and say I've got a seller who is willing to sell for 'n' dollars, do you want to contract back for it?  Does HGVC need a potential buyer, just as a formality for ROFR?



Hilton can purchase units.  They do not need a potential buyer.  All Developers do this.

This was a Seller that panicked, called my 
office and reduced the unit from $7,000 to $2,300. I was not told and the assistant reduced the price on the advertising without my knowledge. We received an offer on the unit and the buyer was told that it would be very difficult to get that offer waived by Hilton. To save the buyer from waiting 21 to 30 days for an answer from Hilton I called and asked if the unit would be picked up and Hilton said they would handle it with the Seller. Yes we could have waited for the actual estoppel with the notification to exercise but I made
the decision to call Hilton. End of story. BTW The Assistant was fired


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*ROFR*



JSparling said:


> He said it wasn't under contract yet. And who cares anyway. Hilton is taking their ROFR whether the follow steps A, B, and C or skip B or go right to C. Who cares. The point is they took the unit.


That is exactly right.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*Leary of Seller*



Seagila said:


> I saw the same listing but was leery of the seller despite their 100% positive feedback.  New-ish Ebay member and private transactions.
> 
> Did some online sleuthing and am wondering whether premiervacationmarketing is aka bcsrentals (aka redweek4less?) - very sketchy website, Sevierville, TN address, and only accepts AmEx for credit card payments.
> 
> BCSRentals discussed here and here.
> 
> I really hope I'm wrong and that you really got a good deal.  Would be interested to know how the transaction goes.
> 
> Good luck!



There is no need to be leary of this Seller.
I do not work in the gray area of timeshare. I am a Realtor. I have never had an ethics violation in my 48 years in real estate. I am not planning to have one now. My listings are from real Sellers. They are not from discount brokers who have already collected fees from the sellers. They are not from the advertising companies who have already collected large fees from the Sellers. I have a very good relationship with Hilton and plan to keep it that way. If you ever have a question as to how I work please do not hesitate to contact me. I have been with RE/MAX for 30 years and do not plan to be moving anywhere. I can be contacted at 407-921-0000 or judi@judikoz.com


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*violation*



Jason245 said:


> One is them taking it as part of legal rofr process,  the other is the agent taking an offer calling up hilton and using that offer to get hilton to match the offer (without the seller having accepted since there was no signed contract ) and not instead asking hilton for their own offer. .. it might seem like a formality to you, but I view it is a procedural requirement and a potential ethical violation.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



There is no procedural requirement and absolutely no ethical violation.
I do not work in the gray area of timeshare. I am a Realtor. I have never had an ethics violation in my 48 years in real estate. I am not planning to have one now. My listings are from real Sellers. They are not from discount brokers who have already collected fees from the sellers. They are not from the advertising companies who have already collected large fees from the Sellers. I have a very good relationship with Hilton and plan to keep it that way. If you ever have a question as to how I work please do not hesitate to contact me. I have been with RE/MAX for 30 years and do not plan to be moving anywhere. I can be contacted at 407-921-0000 or judi@judikoz.com


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*Offers*



joeyb1180 said:


> I was going to make an offer on a few of Judi's postings on her website, not her eBay listings,  and she wouldn't even take my offers as she said it was "below the ROFR thresh hold of HGVC."  It was a ridiculous comment and I did business with a much easier company who wanted my business. It's almost as though the ROFR card is thrown in there as a negotiating tool to get a higher offer if someone doesn't know better. There's so many better offers out there than hers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Joey,

A lot of Brokers will take your offers and try to have the unit exercised on.  They will then sell you another unit.  I call it double dipping.  You end up buying an affiliate resort which does not have the ROFR.  I am sorry that I did not earn your business.


----------



## Jason245

Judi Kozlowski said:


> No contract needed to be done.
> This was a Seller that panicked, called my
> office and reduced the unit from $7,000 to $2,300. I was not told and the assistant reduced the price on the advertising without my knowledge. We received an offer on the unit and the buyer was told that it would be very difficult to get that offer waived by Hilton. To save the buyer from waiting 21 to 30 days for an answer from Hilton I called and asked if the unit would be picked up and Hilton said they would handle it with the Seller. Yes we could have waited for the actual estoppel with the notification to exercise but I made
> the decision to call Hilton. End of story. BTW The Assistant was fired


I misunderstood the circumstances then. Still.. Hilton agreeing to take a unit outside of rofr seems odd.  Are you stating that hilton will buy back units from owners direct  (which is what this would be).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245

Judi Kozlowski said:


> Hilton can do anything they want within the law.  They can purchase units, they can rent units, they can exercise their first right of refusal.  In this situation we just saved the Buyer some time in finding out what they were going to do.


Correct,  but the out provisions of the contract would apply. . Otherwise someone would be in violation if both parties signed.. 

Again, the actual circumstances seem different than the ones I originally thought applied.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245

Judi Kozlowski said:


> There is no procedural requirement and absolutely no ethical violation.
> I do not work in the gray area of timeshare. I am a Realtor. I have never had an ethics violation in my 48 years in real estate. I am not planning to have one now. My listings are from real Sellers. They are not from discount brokers who have already collected fees from the sellers. They are not from the advertising companies who have already collected large fees from the Sellers. I have a very good relationship with Hilton and plan to keep it that way. If you ever have a question as to how I work please do not hesitate to contact me. I have been with RE/MAX for 30 years and do not plan to be moving anywhere. I can be contacted at 407-921-0000 or judi@judikoz.com


I misunderstood the facts and stand corrected if both parties had not executed the contract. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

Judi Kozlowski said:


> Hilton is very aggressively exercising on their units. Just an FYI



Thanks for the update... obviously the situation is dynamic and HGVC or any developer and start and stop exercising ROFR at any time...


----------



## natarajanv

*is she endorsing?*



Judi Kozlowski said:


> There is no need to be leary of this Seller.
> I do not work in the gray area of timeshare. I am a Realtor. I have never had an ethics violation in my 48 years in real estate. I am not planning to have one now. My listings are from real Sellers. They are not from discount brokers who have already collected fees from the sellers. They are not from the advertising companies who have already collected large fees from the Sellers. I have a very good relationship with Hilton and plan to keep it that way. If you ever have a question as to how I work please do not hesitate to contact me. I have been with RE/MAX for 30 years and do not plan to be moving anywhere. I can be contacted at 407-921-0000 or judi@judikoz.com



Is she endorsing bcsrentals? I hope not


----------



## Seagila

natarajanv said:


> Is she endorsing bcsrentals? I hope not



I assume she meant unlike other sellers (bcsrentals/premierevacationmarketing), there's no need to be leery of her (Judi).

That, or she didn't read the whole post and mistakenly thought the post alluded to her.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*ROFR*



Jason245 said:


> I misunderstood the facts and stand corrected if both parties had not executed the contract.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Thank you for your reply.  Hilton exercised on two of our units today.
They are definitely being aggressive.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*BCSRentals*



natarajanv said:


> is she endorsing bcsrentals? I hope not



definitly not.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*BCS Rentals*



Seagila said:


> I assume she meant unlike other sellers (bcsrentals/premierevacationmarketing), there's no need to be leery of her (Judi).
> 
> That, or she didn't read the whole post and mistakenly thought the post alluded to her.



I thought the post was talking about me.  We switched our ebay seller name to just put our Hilton's under it so our numer isn't as high as some but we don't depend on the comments made by ebay buyers for our business.  Thank you very much for the kind words.


----------



## GregT

Judi Kozlowski said:


> BTW The Assistant was fired



Judi,

I hope it wasn't Jay (Koz),  he was very helpful when I bought the Trust Points and that would be tough to explain to the family. 

I hope you are well and I look forward to working with you again in the future!

Best,

Greg


----------



## presley

Haha, Greg! That would make for some awkward Thanksgiving dinners.


----------



## Seth Nock

Jason245 said:


> I misunderstood the circumstances then. Still.. Hilton agreeing to take a unit outside of rofr seems odd.  Are you stating that hilton will buy back units from owners direct  (which is what this would be).
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



It actually depends on the property.  The Right of First Refusal for most of the properties (Sea World included) requires a contract.  The Right of First Refusal for Las Vegas Strip requires only to let Hilton know when you are placing it on the market and the asking price.  That being said, once it is in contract, the closing company again requests right of first refusal, as the escrow companies require it to get "clean title".  

Legally all offers must be presented.  The brokers familiar with the the properties will be able to guide you to a price they think will pass right of first refusal, however, it is not an exact science.  Sometimes there are reasons, unknown to us, that a developer exercises right of first refusal.  Since both Remax, as well as my company have been specializing in Hilton for over 16 years, we both have a very good idea of what the numbers are. However, legally, if we are listing a sellers' unit, we must present ALL offers, unless a seller specifically tells us not to.  I am sure Judi did what is ethically correct.  I assume by Judi contacting Hilton, that seller netted closer to $5,000, rather than what they would have net selling it for $2,300 -  commission to Remax.


----------



## joeyb1180

Judi Kozlowski said:


> Thank you for your reply.  Hilton exercised on two of our units today.
> 
> They are definitely being aggressive.




Which locations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed

taterhed said:


> Personally, I don't the issue was whether it will pass HGVC ROFR or not. Today it might....tomorrow maybe not.
> 
> The real issue was the "She said she called Hilton to let them know about the sale and they told her then that they will take it. " This is clearly just an _allegation/hearsay_ on the part of the OP, but disturbing NTL.
> 
> It's my understanding that ROFR can only be executed via submitted contract/ROFR submission. Perhaps a truly knowledgeable Tugger can reply, but it seems that a 'verbal' discussion concerning ROFR with HGVC would be either self-serving or potentially present a fiduciary conflict with the seller, buyer or both. Judi K is an agent with lots of experience in these matters. I'm pretty sure she would be aware of the potential conflicts involving these matters. Judi describes the process quite clearly on this page: http://www.redweek.com/resources/sale_process/selling-hilton-hgvc-timeshare
> 
> I would really like to know the 'truth' on this one. The whole ROFR subject generates a lot of suspicion and scheming as it is.
> 
> Nothing wrong with trying to help a seller get full market value for a sale; also nothing wrong with helping a buyer complete a sale without wasting time on unrealistic low-ball offers. But, giving one guy at HGVC the power to influence contract submission prices (for maybe 20 phone calls a day?)with a 'yea or nea' phone call is kinda scary. Perhaps the OP just misunderstood the agent....or maybe not?
> 
> like to hear the end of this one with an explanation on the OP's statement.


 


Judi Kozlowski said:


> Prices have not dropped that low. This was a Seller that panicked, called my
> office and reduced the unit from $7,000 to $2,300. I was not told and the assistant reduced the price on the advertising without my knowledge. We received an offer on the unit and the buyer was told that it would be very difficult to get that offer waived by Hilton. To save the buyer from waiting 21 to 30 days for an answer from Hilton I called and asked if the unit would be picked up and Hilton said they would handle it with the Seller. Yes we could have waited for the actual estoppel with the notification to exercise but I made
> the decision to call Hilton. End of story. BTW The Assistant was fired


 


Seth Nock said:


> It actually depends on the property. The Right of First Refusal for most of the properties (Sea World included) requires a contract. The Right of First Refusal for Las Vegas Strip requires only to let Hilton know when you are placing it on the market and the asking price. That being said, once it is in contract, the closing company again requests right of first refusal, as the escrow companies require it to get "clean title".
> 
> Legally all offers must be presented. The brokers familiar with the the properties will be able to guide you to a price they think will pass right of first refusal, however, it is not an exact science. Sometimes there are reasons, unknown to us, that a developer exercises right of first refusal. Since both Remax, as well as my company have been specializing in Hilton for over 16 years, we both have a very good idea of what the numbers are. However, legally, if we are listing a sellers' unit, we must present ALL offers, unless a seller specifically tells us not to. I am sure Judi did what is ethically correct. I assume by Judi contacting Hilton, that seller netted closer to $5,000, rather than what they would have net selling it for $2,300 - commission to Remax.


 
Judi K: Thanks for taking the time to clarify the situation. Due to your excellent reputation and years as a Realtor, I suspected there was a simple explanation for what appeared to be an irregularity. I am very sorry to hear that you fired your assistant; too bad the owner instigated this problematic and potentially costly issue. The fact that you too time to address the issue here speaks volumes about your professionalism.

Seth Noc: Thanks for providing the extra details to confirm that HGVC ROFR policy has not changed, albeit with some subtleties that are not obvious to laymen or those without years of (re)sales experience. 

As always, I'm a strong advocate of using a TUG-recommended and experienced broker/reseller when buying timeshares on the resale market--especially those with significant dollar-value or higher MF's (like Marriott or HGVC). I used Samuel R. @ Seth Nock's brokerage and got every dime of my money's worth by the time we were done. The devil is in the details....and a good agent/company can help you avoid costly and time-consuming mistakes. IMHO

Ok, I'm off my soapbox. 

So.....   :deadhorse:


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

GregT said:


> Judi,
> 
> I hope it wasn't Jay (Koz),  he was very helpful when I bought the Trust Points and that would be tough to explain to the family.
> 
> I hope you are well and I look forward to working with you again in the future!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Hi Greg,
Definitely not Jay.  We will celebrate 31 years very soon.  He's not getting fired.  Thank you for the kind words


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*Thanksgiving*



presley said:


> Haha, Greg! That would make for some awkward Thanksgiving dinners.



That is for sure.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*HGVC*



Seth Nock said:


> It actually depends on the property.  The Right of First Refusal for most of the properties (Sea World included) requires a contract.  The Right of First Refusal for Las Vegas Strip requires only to let Hilton know when you are placing it on the market and the asking price.  That being said, once it is in contract, the closing company again requests right of first refusal, as the escrow companies require it to get "clean title".
> 
> Legally all offers must be presented.  The brokers familiar with the the properties will be able to guide you to a price they think will pass right of first refusal, however, it is not an exact science.  Sometimes there are reasons, unknown to us, that a developer exercises right of first refusal.  Since both Remax, as well as my company have been specializing in Hilton for over 16 years, we both have a very good idea of what the numbers are. However, legally, if we are listing a sellers' unit, we must present ALL offers, unless a seller specifically tells us not to.  I am sure Judi did what is ethically correct.  I assume by Judi contacting Hilton, that seller netted closer to $5,000, rather than what they would have net selling it for $2,300 -  commission to Remax.



You are exactly right Seth.  Thank you.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

*ROFR*



joeyb1180 said:


> Which locations?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Depends on what day of week it is.  They don't tell us until we send a contract to them.  Since Hilton is my specialty I do keep closer tabs on what they are doing.  So if you have a resort in mind I would be glad to reply.


----------



## Judi Kozlowski

taterhed said:


> Judi K: Thanks for taking the time to clarify the situation. Due to your excellent reputation and years as a Realtor, I suspected there was a simple explanation for what appeared to be an irregularity. I am very sorry to hear that you fired your assistant; too bad the owner instigated this problematic and potentially costly issue. The fact that you too time to address the issue here speaks volumes about your professionalism.
> 
> Seth Noc: Thanks for providing the extra details to confirm that HGVC ROFR policy has not changed, albeit with some subtleties that are not obvious to laymen or those without years of (re)sales experience.
> 
> As always, I'm a strong advocate of using a TUG-recommended and experienced broker/reseller when buying timeshares on the resale market--especially those with significant dollar-value or higher MF's (like Marriott or HGVC). I used Samuel R. @ Seth Nock's brokerage and got every dime of my money's worth by the time we were done. The devil is in the details....and a good agent/company can help you avoid costly and time-consuming mistakes. IMHO
> 
> Ok, I'm off my soapbox.
> 
> So.....   :deadhorse:



Rob,

Thank you for the kind words.  This is a tough profession to be a professional in.  We do appreciate clients who understand the value we bring to the business.


----------



## dsmrp

thank you Judi and Seth for the explanations. It makes pragmatic sense for an out of the ordinary situation.


----------



## joeyb1180

Judi Kozlowski said:


> Depends on what day of week it is.  They don't tell us until we send a contract to them.  Since Hilton is my specialty I do keep closer tabs on what they are doing.  So if you have a resort in mind I would be glad to reply.




No that's not what I meant. You said that Hilton exercised on 2 of yours today. I was inquiring what properties they were for that specific day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seth Nock

joeyb1180 said:


> No that's not what I meant. You said that Hilton exercised on 2 of yours today. I was inquiring what properties they were for that specific day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



In the last 2 weeks, I had 7,000 points at Sea World, Tuscany, Las Vegas Strip and 2 at Las Vegas on Paradise bought at prices between $6,000 and $7,000.


----------



## wgallen8

have any purchases not been picked up by Hilton?


----------



## Baggi

CTighe said:


> There is a 7000 point ananual @ Vegas paradise for $1000 here on the tug marketplace. There no way that could pass ROFR right?



Where is the TUG marketplace?

Are you talking about Bargain Deals?


----------



## Baggi

Baggi said:


> Where is the TUG marketplace?
> 
> Are you talking about Bargain Deals?




Ok, I found it.

I contacted the person you mentioned to see if it was still for sale. Exactly what my wife and I are looking for.

But, if you want it, I'll back off and let you have it. We aren't in any hurry.


----------



## onenotesamba

I'm wondering about current ROFR on 4800 plat properties.  Have they resumed exercising on 7K packages only, or are there 4800 point 1 BR units that are not passing, as well?


----------



## CTighe

Baggi said:


> Ok, I found it.
> 
> I contacted the person you mentioned to see if it was still for sale. Exactly what my wife and I are looking for.
> 
> But, if you want it, I'll back off and let you have it. We aren't in any hurry.



I'm already in contract with it, just don't think I have a chance of it passing ROFR. Maybe by some miracle it will slip through the cracks. Fingers crossed!


----------



## natarajanv

CTighe said:


> I'm already in contract with it, just don't think I have a chance of it passing ROFR. Maybe by some miracle it will slip through the cracks. Fingers crossed!



Why would they say it is still available , when it is under a contract?


----------



## CTighe

natarajanv said:


> Why would they say it is still available , when it is under a contract?



No one said it was still available.


----------



## dja1980

As an owner, I about fell over when I started reading this thread... 7,000 for $2,300, and post #2 saying it has a good chance of passing.  I knew values have dropped, but I didn't think that low.  I'm feeling a little better now after reading the entire thread.  We purchased thru Judi in 2011... paid $7,500 for 4,800 Platinum, and my parents paid $12,000 for 7,000 Platinum... both Tuscany Village.  Judi was great to work with... wouldn't hesitate for a moment referring friends or family to her.


----------



## Seth Nock

wgallen8 said:


> have any purchases not been picked up by Hilton?



Lots have passed.  
$8500 for 8400 points, $3,250 for 5,000 points, $4,000 for 4800 points.


----------



## joeyb1180

Seth Nock said:


> Lots have passed.
> 
> $8500 for 8400 points, $3,250 for 5,000 points, $4,000 for 4800 points.




I just heard back from Discount Timeshares and my 7K Boulevard ROFR was exercised. That was going to be my first owned TS. Now I need to start from scratch. Seth we've emailed a few months ago. I may reach out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bevans

joeyb1180 said:


> I just heard back from Discount Timeshares and my 7K Boulevard ROFR was exercised. That was going to be my first owned TS. Now I need to start from scratch. Seth we've emailed a few months ago. I may reach out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am a little confused as one of your earlier posts in this thread said you passed ROFR is this the property you referred to? Curt


----------



## frank808

joeyb1180 said:


> I got my Hilton on eBay 7K and it just passed ROFR. I got a deal at $6K ($0.85/point). I heard the complete opposite of Hilton exercising ROFR as of late.
> 
> Ctighe, please say it wasn't BCS Rentals. See the link that Seagalia posted, one is the thread I started to spread awareness on that crook. If it is, contact Amex now, assuming you HOPEFULLY used them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did this one pass and another one get taken in rofr?   You have another post that said you got exercised on your first timeshare so wondering if this is another one?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

Seth Nock said:


> Lots have passed.
> $8500 for 8400 points, $3,250 for 5,000 points, $4,000 for 4800 points.



Thanks for the update.  Great to see there are still good deals available.


----------



## joeyb1180

bevans said:


> I am a little confused as one of your earlier posts in this thread said you passed ROFR is this the property you referred to? Curt




Didn't state that correctly. It passed title and was sent to ROFR, so I was concerned same would happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyb1180

frank808 said:


> Did this one pass and another one get taken in rofr?   You have another post that said you got exercised on your first timeshare so wondering if this is another one?




Nope, same property.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onenotesamba

My most recent (resale) purchase, they did the verification/estoppel and the ROFR request at the same time, so I was only about 30 days to get the whole thing approved, then a few more days to record the new title, and the points showed up in my account shortly thereafter.

But now, I'm purchasing a second week, and it's taking for. ev. er.  I'm purchasing from a (reputable, according to this forum) high volume seller, and their in-house closing company has taken over a month just to verify the unit, week, etc., even though they're pretty much just flipping it.  Then, and only then, they'll submit it for ROFR.  There's been good communication, but I don't understand why they don't just verify the unit and ask for ROFR in one fell swoop, like my last seller did.

Should I be concerned, or just annoyed?


----------



## alexadeparis

Just be annoyed. It will close eventually. My first unit took longer to close than my first. It was literally over 9 months and a complete nightmare.


----------



## wgallen8

Has HGVC exercised ROFR (Right of First Refusal) recently?


----------



## elleny76

I feel your pain!... I bought one in November 2015 and I called HGVC yesterday and they didn't even know I exist!... ( GPP says 4 more weeks..maybe?):annoyed:

My agent is cool its just some TS are a pain !





onenotesamba said:


> My most recent (resale) purchase, they did the verification/estoppel and the ROFR request at the same time, so I was only about 30 days to get the whole thing approved, then a few more days to record the new title, and the points showed up in my account shortly thereafter.
> 
> But now, I'm purchasing a second week, and it's taking for. ev. er.  I'm purchasing from a (reputable, according to this forum) high volume seller, and their in-house closing company has taken over a month just to verify the unit, week, etc., even though they're pretty much just flipping it.  Then, and only then, they'll submit it for ROFR.  There's been good communication, but I don't understand why they don't just verify the unit and ask for ROFR in one fell swoop, like my last seller did.
> 
> Should I be concerned, or just annoyed?


----------



## elleny76

Seth, $8500 for 8400 points
All those prices  below are just for the TS alone or its for the general purchase including : closing cost , Club fee of $995 and FM for the year?

Thanks

_____________________________________________




Seth Nock said:


> Lots have passed.
> $8500 for 8400 points, $3,250 for 5,000 points, $4,000 for 4800 points.


----------



## wgallen8

Any that Hilton exercised on?


----------



## onenotesamba

In case anyone is keeping track (or is on tenterhooks waiting for an answer), I just had Hilton waive ROFR on a 4800 pt. 1BR Platinum unit at the Las Vegas Boulevard/Strip property.  Purchase price was $3000.  I feel like it was a good deal, considering that the property has the lowest MF in the system, across the board.


----------



## Seagila

*NY W 57th for just over $3k*

Concluded auction here

Seems inexpensive for a NY deed.  Was tempted to bid just for the NY booking advantage, but did not think I was going travel to NY often enough to justify the higher mf.

Curious if it passes ROFR.


----------



## cas42021

Seagila said:


> Concluded auction here
> 
> Seems inexpensive for a NY deed.  Was tempted to bid just for the NY booking advantage, but did not think I was going travel to NY often enough to justify the higher mf.
> 
> Curious if it passes ROFR.



Wow that is cheap...$1600 annual MF's though


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Seagila said:


> Concluded auction here
> 
> Seems inexpensive for a NY deed.  Was tempted to bid just for the NY booking advantage, but did not think I was going travel to NY often enough to justify the higher mf.
> 
> Curious if it passes ROFR.



For some reason I cannot see the listing.  Perhaps it didn't meet reserve?  If it did close this is a sweet deal for HGVC ROFR.  $3000 cost for a property that they will turn around and sell for $50k+ retail?  How many businesses make this kind of margin long term?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

CalGalTraveler said:


> For some reason I cannot see the listing.  Perhaps it didn't meet reserve?  If it did close this is a sweet deal for HGVC ROFR.  $3000 cost for a property that they will turn around and sell for $50k+ retail?  How many businesses make this kind of margin long term?



Scroll down if your using a web browser,  eBay displays current lisitings first, with the closed auction at the bottom of the page.  The eBay app on a mobile devices lists it at the top.

My guess is HGVC will snap that one up with ROFR, but that is just my guess.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

1Kflyerguy said:


> Scroll down if your using a web browser,  eBay displays current lisitings first, with the closed auction at the bottom of the page.  The eBay app on a mobile devices lists it at the top.
> 
> My guess is HGVC will snap that one up with ROFR, but that is just my guess.



Thanks. I can see it now. There seems to be several inconsistencies in the advertisement e.g. they show an image of W 57th, but the address they indicate is HCNY on Avenue of the Americas.  Also I am not aware of any W. 57 5000 point units (They are 3800 or 5250 or 7k).  Perhaps this is an RTU unit from HCNY?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks. I can see it now. There seems to be several inconsistencies in the advertisement e.g. they show an image of W 57th, but the address they indicate is HCNY on Avenue of the Americas.  Also I am not aware of any W. 57 5000 point units (They are 3800 or 5250 or 7k).  Perhaps this is an RTU unit from HCNY?



Unfortunately errors are pretty common all across eBay.  One of the easiest way to create a listing is to copy an existing or older auction listing.  

I hope the successful bidder got what they expected..


----------



## TheCryptkeeper

5000 points and Avenue of Americas suggests Hilton Club, not W. 57th Street (W. 57th Street would be 5250 point). At Hilton Club there are some Right-to-Use units remaining (although I believe they're also offering deeded properties now).


----------



## asmitch

Does anyone have any recent ROFR activity on 7k pt properties? I've seen some go quite cheap on eBay recently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

